# vr ethernet error



## Seeker (Jul 5, 2012)

I have no problems, I'm just curious about this, from security run output, from about 6 days ago: (It doesn't appear anymore)

```
+Timecounter "TSC" frequency 1833166609 Hz quality 800
+vr0: vr_miibus_statchg: Tx/Rx shutdown error -- resetting
+vr0: vr_miibus_statchg: Tx/Rx shutdown error -- resetting
+vr0: link state changed to DOWN
+vr0: restarting
+vr0: vr_stop: Rx shutdown error
+vr0: Using force reset command.
+vr0: link state changed to UP
+vr0: vr_miibus_statchg: Tx/Rx shutdown error -- resetting
+vr0: vr_miibus_statchg: Tx/Rx shutdown error -- resetting
+vr0: link state changed to DOWN
+vr0: restarting
+vr0: vr_stop: Rx shutdown error
+vr0: Using force reset command.
+vr0: link state changed to UP
+vr0: vr_miibus_statchg: Tx/Rx shutdown error -- resetting
+vr0: vr_miibus_statchg: Tx/Rx shutdown error -- resetting
+vr0: link state changed to DOWN
+vr0: restarting
+vr0: vr_stop: Rx shutdown error
+vr0: Using force reset command.
+vr0: link state changed to UP
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 5, 2012)

It looks like you had some connectivity problems and the interface started flapping a bit.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 5, 2012)

Oh, I see, thanks for your explanation!
Well, It solved it, on it's own, as I haven't noticed anything.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 5, 2012)

You might want to keep an eye on it though. Because you don't know exactly what the cause was it might happen again. It could be an indication of a soon-to-fail network card.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 5, 2012)

I see.
Thanks for your advice.


----------

